# Our first day results at Largest Youth All Breed Show



## newhorsemom (Jun 20, 2008)

Wow - big congrats! Sounds like she is having a great show and I'm not surprised, she is a lovely rider. Let us know how today goes. Post some pics too!


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

Congrats, sounds like she did excellently!


----------

